

PostgreSQL 9.0 - Hot Standby, Streaming Replication - gleb
http://www.depesz.com/index.php/2010/02/01/waiting-for-9-0-streaming-replication/

======
mahmud
Fuck Yeah!

I have never been satisfied with a piece of software as I am with Postgres.

Fact: 11 year old version of postgres are still actively maintained.

------
yesimahuman
For those of you running postgresql with some kind of multi-server setup, how
do you do load balancing and replication right now?

I'm running pgpool-ii but just tonight noticed some pretty serious
discrepancies between the two backend postgresql instances so I am getting rid
of pgpool for the time being.

Will this change make pgpool-ii obsolete?

~~~
kingkilr
I'm not an expert, but PgPool also servers as a local connection pooler, so
for those purposes it won't be obsoleted.

~~~
neilc
I'd personally recommend pgbouncer as a connection pooler rather than pgpool.

<https://developer.skype.com/SkypeGarage/DbProjects/PgBouncer>

~~~
russss
I second that, I did a comparison a few years ago and pgbouncer blew pgpool
away:

[http://www.last.fm/user/Russ/journal/2008/02/21/zd_postgres_...](http://www.last.fm/user/Russ/journal/2008/02/21/zd_postgres_connection_pools:_pgpool_vs._pgbouncer)

~~~
yesimahuman
Thanks guys.

------
jawngee
I have nothing to add except for: yay!

~~~
MartinMond
I'd like for the PostgreSQL team to add synchronous replication :) (ideally as
a per transaction setting)

Well, exactly this is planed for a future release:
[http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Streaming_Replication#Future...](http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Streaming_Replication#Future_release)

------
sheats
This is definitely big news for PostgreSQL. When I had to set up replication
for one of the projects I was working on I was highly dssapointed with all the
solutions out there. I'm really excited that this will be built in and it
looks like it will be really simple to get set up and working.

I agree, yay!

------
mixmax
Ironically all I see is _"Error establishing a database connection"_ when I
visit the site

------
tmountain
This is just more evidence that it's one of the greatest pieces of open source
software ever written.

------
Tritis
"Error establishing a database connection"

They running wordpress on mysql or something?

